# CTA Holiday Bus 2014



## MrFSS (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## NorthShore (Dec 19, 2014)

Santa...watch out for the......bridge!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd have to get a few Drinks on before riding that bus!


----------

